# DBStalk Update



## thedoctor57 (Jul 3, 2002)

Is their anyway to watch Scott's update on webtv?Realvideo G2 fomat is not woking.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I found out that WebTV does not play RealVideo (I thought it was) It does play G2 audio if your WebTV has the latest software. 

Some people who have WebTV's have mentioned that the Windows Media has been working (Although I guess its prone to problems)

We want the video to be seen by as many folks as possible, however some obsticles are hard for us to overcome when there are limits on the hardware you are using.

I wish I had better news then that.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Probably not. The segments are way too long and Web TV has discontinued most support for WMP & Real Audio G2 Player.

The only hope you would have is if Scott could make a special Web TV user's only WMP version that was formatted using pre 7.1 standards. Even then, there'd be no guarantee that it'd work using Web TV.

I'm pretty sure the only way you'll be able to see Scott's Upate is via a computer.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott WebTV has been having some problems with Windows Media Player too. There appears to be a bug/glitch that completely shuts off the Web TV boxes right after you access many WMP programs. This can be real frustrating. Like Joe says the only way to access your updates is by computer.


----------

